# 12x12x12



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys I have been searching for a while and found nothing about -->What dart frog can I put in this exo terra 12x12x12 I already have some rock,moss,wood,plant on the left side of the pic,bowl,Eco earth....

Il be putting only 1 dart in this cube and later on Il buy another 12x12x12 for a female or male to breed them and sell them to buy a bigger terrarium


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

12x12x12 is small! Hmm maybe a Leuc or an auratus?

If you were thinking of getting a second 12x12x12 for a second frog to breed, maybe you could get a 20g instead, during the next Petco tank sale.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Throw a pair of imitators in there if you are limited on space, they will be fine if you plant well you could probably even get them to breed.


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the Answer...  There is no Petco here in Canada well in Montreal I only saw some in us when I was in vacation (Next vacation will be in a years and its a maybe XD)But I have a pig pet shop (Like a walmart ) and they maybe do tanks sale but anyway THANKS !


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

devminer said:


> Thanks for the Answer...  There is no Petco here in Canada well in Montreal I only saw some in us when I was in vacation (Next vacation will be in a years and its a maybe XD)But I have a pig pet shop (Like a walmart ) and they maybe do tanks sale but anyway THANKS !


You may be able to get away with a Ventrimaculatus. However a 12 cube is pretty small but i think one or a pair will fit. 

Good luck!


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Man another fucking beautiful species :"(


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks guy for all your help now I need to get to my petshop so they can give me the prices of what they can oders....Reason why I am doing it by petshop and not trought shipping is because its getting autumn her and if one of them die because of cold well it the petshop fault so Il still have my money ...Any setup ideas guys ??? and how for a 12x12x12


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Search around the forums a bit. There are a few Canadians on the board. You'll definitely get better quality frogs from them and will even know lineage info, etc.

Don't rush into getting any frogs, especially from a pet store.


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah I know I wont rush now I am still getting my money together XD al least I got the exo earth, an hide,moss,Litter leaf,vines,but still need the frog and some plants ...But I got the tank design all done in my head XD Humm but because 12x12x12 are hard to sell thats why I am selling my custom made 24x14x17 to some one I am going to get 40$ (I know you are thinking WTF put them in this instead but no!)The tanks I am selling the left door is broken the top to and other things but the guys doesn't care he need as a quick hospital ...and my parent a going to buy me a monsoon for my Bday or Christmas for when we go in vacation there is no need for somebody to come at one each morning and night to mist ...the feeding is going to be done Each 2 day (Monday/Wednesday/Friday and Saturday or sunday).......Hey my dad/sister doesn't care if I get a frog but my moms don't like them very much so any tips XD ?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Mom will love them when she sees how beautiful they are 

I recommend that you don't use the eco earth for the substrate. It will become saturated and be too wet for the tank and frogs. Get some reptibark or orchid bark (the stuff with nothing else in it, just bark). Mix in a bit of sphagnum moss. If you can get some 10% natural charcoal, I like to crunch that up and put it in too (with a hammer  ). The substrate needs to be well draining. 

Go spend some time in the construction section.


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah I will do it right now with my Iphone in my bed supposedly sleeping because of school the next day(reading in the construction threat)....and I just remember that I got a full bag of Reptibark when I bought my 18x18x24 for my crested gecko  thanks other tips guys ?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

One more tip: go to sleep


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah yeah I will go to sleep but now that I am awake what substrate do I use do I mix my eco earth and reptibark with zoo med moss ?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i use agb mix. you can get it from almost any sponsor.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Given that the height of the viv is 12, I would put a pair of reticulata, which are small terrestrial frogs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> Given that the height of the viv is 12, I would put a pair of reticulata, which are small terrestrial frogs.


Huh? Well, you got the small part right for sure. But, they are also kinda rare, not to mention expensive, and advaced in care. Partly due to their size, their rarity, and their somewhat aggresive nature. They are also very, very active, and even though they are ridiculusly small in size, they can cover a lot of ground fast. I wouldn't put retics in anything smaller then a 29g.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Strange but true! Here, where it is difficult to procure frogs, reticulata can be found quite easily. Just yesterday there was a fair near Verona, and rets were sold at 50 euro. 
As for the rest, I have no rets, but the news that I have on this species are conflicting with each other. My suggestion is based on the size of the frogs and on the fact that they are terrestrial. But I trust your experience. Really in a viv 12x12x12 I do not put anything. Greetings

I am attaching a photo just sent to me by a friend from the fair.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

rigel10 said:


> Strange but true! Here, where it is difficult to procure frogs, reticulata can be found quite easily. Just yesterday there was a fair near Verona, and rets were sold at 50 euro.
> As for the rest, I have no rets, but the news that I have on this species are conflicting with each other. My suggestion is based on the size of the frogs and on the fact that they are terrestrial. But I trust your experience. Really in a viv 12x12x12 I do not put anything. Greetings
> 
> I am attaching a photo just sent to me by a friend from the fair.



Wow, that translates to just under 70 US dollars. That is pretty inexpensive!  

BTW, I really don't have any experience, you probably have more then me, actually. But thanks anyway!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A friend of mine breeds rets easily, but the mortality rate is high among the froglet. Rare until a couple of years ago, they are now located in all the most important fairs here. 
Yesterday, at the fair, there were also some Summersi (?) at 35 euro, but very skinny, and imitator Varadero to 45 euro. But pumilio here are a rarity!


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

But would one of those work as Frogface and the others said ? 

leuc,auratus,imitators,Ventrimaculatus


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I think (someone might disagree) a pair of Hawaiian auratus would be ok in there.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A sad lonely Leuc? Better a pair of vents. (Have you thought about epipedobates? Epips are fine.)


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah I think my choice in order are 1:Imitator 2:Ventrimaculatus 3:Auratus 4:leuc

Yeah my choice is made I think the imitator and ventrimaculatus are my favorites 
So if I buy 1 then buy a second one when I have more money will be fine in the 12x12x12 as a pair ?HOW LONG before I should setup the terrarium ....and How much time before they arrive I should start my fruit fly culture ?

Would this be good as a setup ? 

bigger picture 
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=4870230182.jpg


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Any answer ?


----------



## SnorkelWasp (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a pair of golden mantellas in one. Its all about strategic planting


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

SnorkelWasp said:


> I have a pair of golden mantellas in one. Its all about strategic planting


Any picture you can send me ? Would the setup I post would be ok for imitator and can you answer any of my question please  ? From my previous post ?


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Bump any answer on this:

Yeah I think my choice in order are 1:Imitator 2:Ventrimaculatus 3:Auratus 4:leuc

Yeah my choice is made I think the imitator and ventrimaculatus are my favorites 
So if I buy 1 then buy a second one when I have more money will be fine in the 12x12x12 as a pair ?HOW LONG before I should setup the terrarium ....and How much time before they arrive I should start my fruit fly culture ?

Would this be good as a setup ? 
0182 - HostingPics.net - Hbergement d'images gratuit


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If you want to put in this viv imitator or vents, which are arboreal frogs, it is better if you put some driftwood which increases the surface and allows the frogs to climb. The coconut is not necessary for thumbnails. For auratus, this setup could also be good. But that bromeliad does not last long, because rots. Better neoregelias and ficus in the background, IMO.
The setup is best to finish it as soon as possible to allow the plants to grow. But first - and most important - it is necessary that you practice in the culture of fruit flies. Get started now!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I have 2 R.varadero in my 12x12x12 and they seem to use the space well and don't seem to be crammed.


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

JonRich said:


> I have 2 R.varadero in my 12x12x12 and they seem to use the space well and don't seem to be crammed.


Could you pm me a picture please


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> If you want to put in this viv imitator or vents, which are arboreal frogs, it is better if you put some driftwood which increases the surface and allows the frogs to climb. The coconut is not necessary for thumbnails. For auratus, this setup could also be good. But that bromeliad does not last long, because rots. Better neoregelias and ficus in the background, IMO.
> The setup is best to finish it as soon as possible to allow the plants to grow. But first - and most important - it is necessary that you practice in the culture of fruit flies. Get started now!


Ok thanks actually this is not my setup But I would like to make one similar....I got drift you so I might be safe and for fruit fly well I need to wait a bit and when I am 100% I will start thanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

devminer said:


> Could you pm me a picture please


R. imitator "varadero" 

varadero isnt a species, just an imitator locale


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

frogparty said:


> R. imitator "varadero"
> 
> varadero isnt a species, just an imitator locale


Is setup I mean


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

frogparty said:


> R. imitator "varadero"
> 
> varadero isnt a species, just an imitator locale


Correct. ^^^

And this is the tank 









And the frogs.


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

JonRich said:


> Correct. ^^^
> 
> And this is the tank
> 
> ...



I like it is so nice might do one like this instead  thanks for you answer its helping me to go forward in my project


----------



## Urban Jungle (Oct 10, 2013)

Make sure you get New Zealand sphagnum moss and not the stuff grown in North America. The native moss is lower quality and carries a higher risk of hosting a disease.


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

Urban Jungle said:


> Make sure you get New Zealand sphagnum moss and not the stuff grown in North America. The native moss is lower quality and carries a higher risk of hosting a disease.


I have Zoom med moss will that work ? (The moss in the box)


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

????? somebody here ?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Zoomed has a few varieties of moss available. I for one would only use their New Zealand sphagnum, it can be found in a small box or a larger bag. Other kinds include their "frog moss" which in my experience can become breeding grounds for bacteria.

I support your decision on housing imitators, they are so personable!


----------



## SomeHappyGecko (Sep 12, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> Zoomed has a few varieties of moss available. I for one would only use their New Zealand sphagnum, it can be found in a small box or a larger bag. Other kinds include their "frog moss" which in my experience can become breeding grounds for bacteria.
> 
> I support your decision on housing imitators, they are so personable!


Thanks for the answer... didn't know for zoo med made sphagnum moss in boxes,thanks for the help


----------

